# ADF Questions?



## juliettethebetta (Jan 3, 2018)

Hello! So im thinking about getting two ADF as a new pet to try! I was thinking about keeping two in a five gallon tank..is that alright? I was also thinking about putting a petri dish at the bottom of the tank and using a turkey baister to put the frozen bloodworms on that. I was thinking about using gravel, but have seen many posts saying that I should use sand. I had a few frogs when I was younger but didn't know much then. Help would be much appreciated!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

First, Welcome to the Forum! :wave:

Three would be better in your tank. ADF are very social so benefit from having at least three. Sand is best as they can and will choke on gravel. Avoid rocks or anything under which they can catch their legs and drown. Pipettes work better than turkey basters, IME, when adding bloodworms. A dish is a good idea.


----------



## juliettethebetta (Jan 3, 2018)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> First, Welcome to the Forum! :wave:
> 
> Three would be better in your tank. ADF are very social so benefit from having at least three. Sand is best as they can and will choke on gravel. Avoid rocks or anything under which they can catch their legs and drown. Pipettes work better than turkey basters, IME, when adding bloodworms. A dish is a good idea.


Russell, thank you so much for the help! I'll be sure to use sand and i'll definitely see about getting three frogs. Again, thanks so much for the help and Happy New Year!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Happy New Year to you, too!

Here's something I'm considering for feeding the ADF. The tube would stick out of the tank. And there are varying tube lengths; I'd like one about an inch above the rim.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Aquarium-A...694832?hash=item23969c82b0:g:B1wAAOSwPIhaS7f5


----------



## juliettethebetta (Jan 3, 2018)

Is this big enough for the ADF to eat? https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petco...rium-river-rock-shallow-creek-aquarium-gravel

If it is, I would use sand. I'm just worried about there being air pockets in the sand. I know they don't usually form when sand is under 2 inches, but i'm still a bit worried. Thanks for the tube link also!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

They'll try to eat anything that fits in their mouth. I'd stick to sand or go bare-bottom. Or, one person siliconed or glued the entire bottom of the tank and added sand, let it set and poured out the excess.

Are you going to use live plants or silk? If live you could then do the same to small clay pots so they'd blend in with the sand. Does that make sense? Here's a beautiful bare-bottom planted tank. Follow the link to my FB page to see more.


----------



## juliettethebetta (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm going to use sand then as I like the look of it in the tank i'm getting. I'm also using silk plants as i'm not that experienced with live plants. As with the clay pot i'm putting in a terra-cotta pot at the bottom of the tank that the frogs can swim into.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Make sure you get an unpunched pot or plug the hole. They really aren't very smart but I love mine.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

PS: I don't know where you live but I buy all of my ADF from www.fishonlinerus.com. They have all been healthy and active. When the weather is better and the tanks are finished being re-scaped I'm getting at least three more.


----------

